# Islander kayak at Dicks.



## can't fish today

Any have a comment on the Islander fishing kayak at Dick's Sporting Goods? There ain't a lot of options for a mountain boy.


----------



## _____

No experience but, KayakFishingStuff.com will give you more options.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

hey cant fish today im heading up ur way to hot springs in a few weeks and doing research for the smallmouths up there i found this article that might help u alittle

http://www.riversmallies.com/guestart_khoover.html

http://www.riversmallies.com/guestart_jlittle2.html

http://www.riversmallies.com/guestart_jlittle5.html

the wilderness systems punglo is a great boat for the rivers up there


----------



## harry buggs

*Dick's- The Store With the Right Name*

Funny you should mention the Islander at Dick's. Went there Friday intending to buy one. 
1/ No sales help. After standing there for 15 min., had to hunt up a salesperson. The one I found was surly and talked me out of buying the kayak.
2/ Their pictures showed the kayak with a seat, but it doesn't come with the kayak, nor is it available as an option. Both salesperson and manager could care less.
3/ The deal breaker- asked about their return policy and if you put the yak in the water you can't return it. Salesperson and manager were both adamant on this point, "corporate policy". So if the yak is a pig or doesn't fit or suit, you are stuck and Dick's don't care. 

This was the Lynnhaven Mall store in Va Beach. Told the manager I walked in intending to buy a yak and was walking out with no intention of coming back for anything. She couldn't care less, said she was sorry. So was I. Oh well. Just bought a slightly used much nicer yak tonight for about the same $$$. Guess Dick's did me a favor by being such a bunch of, well... dicks  .

buggs


----------



## Donald

harry buggs said:


> Funny you should mention the Islander at Dick's. Went there Friday intending to buy one.
> 1/ No sales help. After standing there for 15 min., had to hunt up a salesperson. The one I found was surly and talked me out of buying the kayak.
> 2/ Their pictures showed the kayak with a seat, but it doesn't come with the kayak, nor is it available as an option. Both salesperson and manager could care less.
> 3/ The deal breaker- asked about their return policy and if you put the yak in the water you can't return it. Salesperson and manager were both adamant on this point, "corporate policy". So if the yak is a pig or doesn't fit or suit, you are stuck and Dick's don't care.
> 
> This was the Lynnhaven Mall store in Va Beach. Told the manager I walked in intending to buy a yak and was walking out with no intention of coming back for anything. She couldn't care less, said she was sorry. So was I. Oh well. Just bought a slightly used much nicer yak tonight for about the same $$$. Guess Dick's did me a favor by being such a bunch of, well... dicks  .
> 
> buggs


 Harry, Sounds like you did the right thing by just walking out of the store. When I was shopping for mine I went to bps to get some "info" Well let me tell you..(as a newby).. I had already knew more then the guy in the "kayak" dept. will probably ever know... I was amazed of the lack of knowlage this guy had, but in his defence he did try to help me... My trip to Dicks was about the same as you had decribed. this store was really dumbed down hard. But I guess these stores get the cheapest labor they can get away with and this is what they get. Maybe every once in a blue moon they get a Keeper. My point being these so called sales people normally do not possess the sincerity and interest in the sports as the people shopping there so once we notice this it's better to just nod, smile, then get out! LOL......... Good luck. I do have a great bunch of people that will help you (where I bought my gear) If you or anyone else wants the info pm me. be happy to share..


----------



## _____

harry buggs said:


> Funny you should mention the Islander at Dick's. Went there Friday intending to buy one.
> 1/ No sales help. After standing there for 15 min., had to hunt up a salesperson. The one I found was surly and talked me out of buying the kayak.
> 2/ Their pictures showed the kayak with a seat, but it doesn't come with the kayak, nor is it available as an option. Both salesperson and manager could care less.
> 3/ The deal breaker- asked about their return policy and if you put the yak in the water you can't return it. Salesperson and manager were both adamant on this point, "corporate policy". So if the yak is a pig or doesn't fit or suit, you are stuck and Dick's don't care.
> 
> This was the Lynnhaven Mall store in Va Beach. Told the manager I walked in intending to buy a yak and was walking out with no intention of coming back for anything. She couldn't care less, said she was sorry. So was I. Oh well. Just bought a slightly used much nicer yak tonight for about the same $$$. Guess Dick's did me a favor by being such a bunch of, well... dicks  .
> 
> buggs


Yeah they most likely did you a favor by not helping. Those boats do look like pigs and the seat bottom is molded with an adjustable back support. The manager was an idiot to say there was no seat, just think if she is that lazy the rest have no choice!


----------



## rgking03

DICKS What can you say about them? They suck around here. There sales people in the fishing department do not know there head from there arse..About as useless as tits on a bull!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

customer service at all chain stores like bass pro, boaters world, dicks, west, and others will always suck, one reason is that they dont pay very well, i work at boaters world and my room mate works at dicks and we get paid the same thing, i am the only one at my work that knows which part of a kayak is the front, its that bad, but until these compaines start paying more they will continue to hire sales people not fisherman and hunters


----------



## wolfva

I'd have to give a 'stern' look to anyone who didn't know which end was which on a 'yak. But a 'bow' to those who do...


/ducking


----------



## Kenmefish

I resemble that description! hehehe

Seriously, I do work at Dick's Sporting Goods and agree with most of what you say. We do however have some people working in the C'ville store who know the bow from the stearn. Most of us are retired from other jobs and work for the benefits. 
The Islander Kingfish SOT kayak is the same as the old Mainstream Kingfish. It does come with a seat and at $399.98 this week is hard to beat unless you can find a deal on a used kayak. I had one and wished I had kept it. It is very stable and great for taking baits out thur the surf. As for other purposes it is slow and does not track as well as some others but you can fish from it. Many people do and are very sucessful.


----------



## harry buggs

> We do however have some people working in the C'ville store who know the bow from the stearn.


uh... you mean, "stern", don't you?


----------



## can't fish today

wolfva said:


> I'd have to give a 'stern' look to anyone who didn't know which end was which on a 'yak. But a 'bow' to those who do...
> 
> 
> /ducking


:spam: ,but worth a couple a points don't you think


----------



## can't fish today

Kenmefish said:


> I resemble that description! hehehe
> 
> Seriously, I do work at Dick's Sporting Goods and agree with most of what you say. We do however have some people working in the C'ville store who know the bow from the stearn. Most of us are retired from other jobs and work for the benefits.
> The Islander Kingfish SOT kayak is the same as the old Mainstream Kingfish. It does come with a seat and at $399.98 this week is hard to beat unless you can find a deal on a used kayak. I had one and wished I had kept it. It is very stable and great for taking baits out thur the surf. As for other purposes it is slow and does not track as well as some others but you can fish from it. Many people do and are very sucessful.


Kenmefish, the one they have here locally at Dick's is the Caster Angler at $599. Do you have opinions on that?


----------



## bbcroaker

can't fish today said:


> Kenmefish, the one they have here locally at Dick's is the Caster Angler at $599. Do you have opinions on that?


For $600 you can get a 2006 Liquid Logic 12' 
Manta Ray at Appomattix River Company and for a fiew more bucks a 14'
www.paddleva.com


----------



## Kenmefish

harry buggs said:


> uh... you mean, "stern", don't you?


Sorry about that. Just shows that on top of not knowing anything about hunting and fishing, I can't spell either. What do you expect from a dick? LOL


----------



## Kenmefish

can't fish today said:


> Kenmefish, the one they have here locally at Dick's is the Caster Angler at $599. Do you have opinions on that?


Don't know a thing about the caster but for $600,the Liquid Logic would be my choice.


----------



## Kenmefish

Hey can't fish today

I just went to the link that bbcroker has in his reply and ARC has the Perception Caster for $475. You can copy that ad and get Dick's to match the price.


----------



## harry buggs

Kenmefish said:


> Sorry about that. Just shows that on top of not knowing anything about hunting and fishing, I can't spell either. What do you expect from a dick? LOL


hehehe... Well, you've got a sense of humor, more than I can say for the workers at the Virginia Beach store.  

Sorry about the wisecrack, just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## fish4food2

harry which one there is two stores in va beach. one of them has a couple sensible people.


----------



## harry buggs

fish4food2 said:


> harry which one there is two stores in va beach. one of them has a couple sensible people.


Lynnhaven Mall. Never been to the other one. See my post earlier in this thread.


----------



## ccc6588

I've never had any bad experiences at Dick's. I had a brand new All Star Rod I bought from them that I broke and the manager just made me buy the 5$ rod warranty and gave me another one. I've bought fishing stuff and golf stuff mainly. They even have a professional bass fisherman on staff in Richmond, VA.

It probably is not a good idea to buy a Kayak from the large department stores. I did my research at fishingkayakstuff.com and bought at Appomatox River in Midlothian. One of the guys at the store didn't know much, but the lady was very knowledgeable.

Fishingkayakstuff.com is right about everything about kayaks. The intimate knowledge displayed on that site is truly impressive.


----------



## can't fish today

Kenmefish said:


> Hey can't fish today
> 
> I just went to the link that bbcroker has in his reply and ARC has the Perception Caster for $475. You can copy that ad and get Dick's to match the price.


Thanks Kennefish. I took a look and I think that's a probably a different yak.


----------



## can't fish today

ccc6588 said:


> Fishingkayakstuff.com is right about everything about kayaks. The intimate knowledge displayed on that site is truly impressive.


Are you referring to http://kayakfishingstuff.com? The site you mentioned is a search engine.


----------



## can't fish today

bbcroaker said:


> For $600 you can get a 2006 Liquid Logic 12'
> Manta Ray at Appomattix River Company and for a fiew more bucks a 14'
> www.paddleva.com


The Liquid Logic looks nice. Too far for me to drive though. Like I said, my options here in the mountains are limited.

Went back to Dick's today and spoke with an employee. I do like the looks of the yak. It comes with a front rod mount, 2 rear flush rod mounts, and an anchor kit. I think I might do it, but I'll wait a day or so for the dust to settle.

Thanks everyone for the help. Buying a car is less stressful.


----------

